# Moving to Abudhabi from Qatar



## rajdmc (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear All,

I will be relocating to Abudhabi from Qatar soon. i had received an offer from one of the sister companies of ADNOC for a salary of 20k through contract hire. They have advised me once the offer is ready, they will let me know and will give me list of agencies where i need to negotiate. They will be the one to send offer letter. A part of the salary will be deducted to pay agency every month. Kindly advice whether this is good salary to survive in Abudhabi for a myself,wife and 2 months old kid.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Abu Dhabi is similar prices to Qatar. Hence you can gauge for yourself if it is enough.
Just make sure that the job is secure etc. A lot of contract hires are not seeing their contracts renewed in Abu Dhabi.


----------

